# How short after conception can you feel symptoms?



## TTCBean

Is it possible to feel symptoms 1-2 days after conceiving? I'm feeling really sick today and just "off".


sore bbs
nausea
empty "hunger" feeling (I had a huge lunch and about 20 minutes later I was getting horrible hunger pains)
gassy
 urinating more often
extremely tired, no energy
headache


----------



## IrishGirl

I knew almost straight away:)We were TTC #2 for 5.5years as you can see in my sigi but this time was sooooooo different :).Sending you tonnes and tonnes of Lucky Sticky Baby Dust hun xoxox


----------



## Krissy27

Yep, I had symptoms right away and implantation bleeding sooner than what they typically say with my first pregnancy. Every woman and every pregnancy is different : )


----------



## AC1987

I had cramping, nausea, tender bbs(left one grew half a cup)


----------



## TTCBean

I don't know if this is related at all, but this morning I woke up with numb fingers!!! then by the afternoon my left hand was completely numb. I've been experiencing numb/tingly heels and this evening my knee was numb. I'm a little worried now. :sad2:


----------



## winterfresh

Hey guys,

So as you will probably be able to tell I am new at this. Just wanted to talk and needed someone to vent to. I'm not currently trying to have children (because of certain circumstances) but my boyfriend and I are happy and have been together for almost three years now (So it wouldn't be the end of the world).

Here's my dilemma. I have been on the pill for about two and a half years now, and take it continually every month. I have never missed a period and am pretty regular. Last month my period came a day before i was expecting it and was heavy right from the start. It arrived on Nov 30th and surprisingly only lasted for two days and then was light until i started back on the pill (Dec 4th). Now I know this sounds a little crazy but i think I may have ovulated early this month, which has me worried because I had unprotected sex the day after I took my first pill of the month. (Dec 5th) I started getting worried on monday evening (the 12th) when I had a brownish light bleeding that lasted until this afternoon. It has never happened to me before and I just wanted to know what you all think. It's too early for me to take a test but I had symptoms of implantation bleeding (including cramping). Do you think its possible that I ovulated early?

I'm stressing because I want to know, but can't do anything about it at the moment. Any advice would be appreciated!!!


----------



## TTCBean

winterfresh said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> So as you will probably be able to tell I am new at this. Just wanted to talk and needed someone to vent to. I'm not currently trying to have children (because of certain circumstances) but my boyfriend and I are happy and have been together for almost three years now (So it wouldn't be the end of the world).
> 
> Here's my dilemma. I have been on the pill for about two and a half years now, and take it continually every month. I have never missed a period and am pretty regular. Last month my period came a day before i was expecting it and was heavy right from the start. It arrived on Nov 30th and surprisingly only lasted for two days and then was light until i started back on the pill (Dec 4th). Now I know this sounds a little crazy but i think I may have ovulated early this month, which has me worried because I had unprotected sex the day after I took my first pill of the month. (Dec 5th) I started getting worried on monday evening (the 12th) when I had a brownish light bleeding that lasted until this afternoon. It has never happened to me before and I just wanted to know what you all think. It's too early for me to take a test but I had symptoms of implantation bleeding (including cramping). Do you think its possible that I ovulated early?
> 
> I'm stressing because I want to know, but can't do anything about it at the moment. Any advice would be appreciated!!!

Sorry I am not much help, but maybe you should post this as a separate thread, you might get more help with a relevant topic title.


----------



## alicia414

I want to watch this as I am getting really early symptoms as well.. I am 5dpo though.


----------



## TTCBean

alicia414 said:


> I want to watch this as I am getting really early symptoms as well.. I am 5dpo though.

I am 3dpo! Let us hope this is it for us :)


----------



## 3kiddosmaybe4

I got symptoms way early with all 2 of my 3 kiddos. I've been getting lots of symptoms for a few days here....I'm now technically 7 dpo and have woke up sick to my stomach 3 days in a row....we'll see how I feel in the morning. I almost threw up twice today during diaper changes, so not good! lol I couldn't sleep on my stomach last night...I guess I'll know soon if that happens again or not!

GL ladies!!


----------



## sg0720

3kiddosmaybe4 said:


> I got symptoms way early with all 2 of my 3 kiddos. I've been getting lots of symptoms for a few days here....I'm now technically 7 dpo and have woke up sick to my stomach 3 days in a row....we'll see how I feel in the morning. I almost threw up twice today during diaper changes, so not good! lol I couldn't sleep on my stomach last night...I guess I'll know soon if that happens again or not!
> 
> GL ladies!!

hello i can relate. when i try sleeping on my stomach it makes things worse and i feel nauseous so i lay on my side or back. Yesterday i threw up brushing my teeth after a nap and usually i just gag thats it. and then again later that day i threw up in my mouth idk y Sorry if TMI..


----------



## Jarenk

I'm not trying, but I have so many symptoms already, at 8 DPO. Let's see....face is breaking out, always hungry, nausea, always tired, only certain foods taste good while other foods taste not so good or even bland, I want spicy or sweet food, sudden cramps that last for a few seconds, no sign of AF, emotional. I wish I could test, I am such a POAS addict, but I have no tests! UGH!!


----------



## 3kiddosmaybe4

I personally don't think there's such a thing at tmi when ttc :haha: but that's just me!

I'm REALLY hoping this is it! Symptoms this early? Has to be!! lol


----------



## sg0720

lol i know i hope so too i have been cramping alot too so hopefully this will be it this time


----------



## 3kiddosmaybe4

What gets me is the nausea. AND...a few nights ago I did a lot of baking, including chocolate chip cookies which are my FAV. Well....I had one that first night, and they didn't appeal to me at all since. So weird. I love chocolate but lately I turn up my nose at it. I'm hoping that's another good sign too! It's definitely not normal for me.


----------



## sg0720

yeah the waiting sucks lol


----------



## 3kiddosmaybe4

Sure does!! on that note....it's time to try and get some sleep!! Have a good night (or day depending where you ladies live!)!


----------



## sg0720

goodnight


----------



## TTCBean

I've been getting sudden cramps, too... I just cannot for the life of me satisfy my hunger! I just washed my face for the night and noticed I am breaking out like crazy! I cannot wait to test! Yikes - sure hope my body isn't playing tricks on me. I've been more nauseous tonight, no vomiting but felt the need to go sit in the bathroom for a few minutes. 

Good luck girls!!


----------



## 3kiddosmaybe4

Another day waking up nauseous!! :wohoo: I rarely get excited about nausea but as many days in a row as I've had it....it HAS to be a good sign! (I hope anyway! lol)


----------



## barbikins

I didn't notice any symptoms when I was pregnant last until a week or so after my missed period.


----------



## hiphoplover

Im in the same boat as you.. I last had intercourse on 4th december, but unsure when my AF is due, but i know its coming up.. second to that, Ive had cramping for around a week now which doesnt normally happen, i only get it the day on and before I have my AF..

so far ive had this

feeling nauseous 
feeling hot especially my face and ears (lol)
im more hungry than normal, even after i eat my stomach STILL grumbles..
Cramps, slightly different from my AF cramsps, but sometimes the same (for over a week)
my boobs sometimes feel sore but hardly anything to be honest.
I also have this watery like discharge down below, and i have no idea what it actually is,,
its really runny and i dont recall having anything like that before

my back also aches so do my thighs and pelvis area :S 

anyone shed any light? aha


----------



## TTCBean

My goodness, I woke up this morning feeling so nauseated! Took me a while to start thinking about eating breakfast, even though my stomach felt like an empty pit. Finally ate some oatmeal slowly. I'm excited about being nauseous, too... let's cross our fingers. :D


----------



## hiphoplover

yes lets :D


----------



## butterfly0901

I'm so following this! I think I'm between 5-7DPO and thought I was going crazy! wish I could test I'm a definite POAS addict! good luck and sticky baby dust to you! xxx


----------



## Beccaboop

I'm between 3 and 6dpo and I feel like poo today!! I feel dizzy (not sure if that's a symptom) I have stomach pains, I feel sick, im bloated and so tired!!

Good luck everyone!! Xxxx

:hug:


----------



## 3kiddosmaybe4

Beccaboop said:


> I'm between 3 and 6dpo and I feel like poo today!! I feel dizzy (not sure if that's a symptom) I have stomach pains, I feel sick, im bloated and so tired!!
> 
> Good luck everyone!! Xxxx
> 
> :hug:

Yep some women experience dizziness! GL!!


----------



## Flyergirl

I've heard that some women know almost right away and others don't notice anything different until weeks after their BFP. Sooo frustrating! Also complicating matters is that PMS can behave exactly like early pregnancy - right down to the extreme fatigue and the nausea. Gah!

I'm not sure how many DPO I am - not using OPK, FF calendar said I was due to ovulate last Thurs but I had EWCM and ovulation cramping from Thurs to Saturday so I'm not sure. Today I noticed my face is breaking out (unusual at this point in the cycle) and for the past two days, my gums have bled while I was brushing my teeth/flossing, which is also unusual this early in the cycle. Also I've been more irritable than usual LOL and also weepier than usual - holiday music is making me cry. Who knows?

Haha - I have the local jazz station on now and they just played Louis Armstrong and Ella Fitzgerald's duet about putting all your eggs in one basket. Ha!


----------



## 3kiddosmaybe4

Most women must not get symptoms until after af is late because almost anytime I mention feeling symptoms, I get jumped that "no that's all in your head, it's way too soon.....you can't be feeling THAT yet..." ugh.

I know what you mean about the music. Yesterday I was sobbing to that Christmas Shoes song!! Even 5 minutes after the song was done, I was still crying while doing dishes! What a mess! :haha:


----------



## MommaAlexis

My bbs grew almost a full cup size in a week. I've been an A all my life, and now I'm a heavy B. I should only be roughly 7 dpo, and they started getting sore like 5-6 days ago. I know what you mean about having people jump down your throat about having symptoms this early. DH doesn't think I am cause it's too soon.I'm like dude, lookit my chest. He says it's just a late growth spurt but every girl in my family is an A soooo.. and my bbs rarely ever get sore! I'm not crazy!


----------



## 3kiddosmaybe4

MommaAlexis said:


> My bbs grew almost a full cup size in a week. I've been an A all my life, and now I'm a heavy B. I should only be roughly 7 dpo, and they started getting sore like 5-6 days ago. I know what you mean about having people jump down your throat about having symptoms this early. DH doesn't think I am cause it's too soon.I'm like dude, lookit my chest. He says it's just a late growth spurt but every girl in my family is an A soooo.. and my bbs rarely ever get sore! I'm not crazy!

No one knows your body better than you do! I had sore boobs with my first one....super sore, but no size increase, that would have been wonderful! That didn't come until breast feeding :haha:

GL~~hope you get your bfp!


----------



## MommaAlexis

Either way, pg or not, I got bbs now! WOOOOOO HAPPY DANCE.


----------



## 3kiddosmaybe4

MommaAlexis said:


> Either way, pg or not, I got bbs now! WOOOOOO HAPPY DANCE.

:haha:


----------



## 3kiddosmaybe4

About 20 minutes ago, I started getting some light little crampy twingey feelings way down there.....(not af like at all and further down :blush:) Anyway, when I used the rest-room, I'm getting some yellowish cm/discharge that has some pink tinges to it?? This is new to me! Not sure what to make of it, but no foul odor, no itching, burning, etc. 

Any thoughts on what it might be??


----------



## Krissy27

3kiddosmaybe4 said:


> About 20 minutes ago, I started getting some light little crampy twingey feelings way down there.....(not af like at all and further down :blush:) Anyway, when I used the rest-room, I'm getting some yellowish cm/discharge that has some pink tinges to it?? This is new to me! Not sure what to make of it, but no foul odor, no itching, burning, etc.
> 
> Any thoughts on what it might be??

I had that with my first pregnancy. It could be implantation bleeding, mine was pink with a lot of cervical fluid and it was only went I went to the bathroom. I also was crampy and twinges around my ovaries and thought AF was coming but instead they were baby cramps. You get the feeling around ovulation, as the fertilized egg travels down the Fallopian tubes to the uterus, implants, and then the uterus stretches and pulls. : ) So they are also a good signs. I am starting to have those same feelings again. It has been 4 weeks since my miscarriage and D/C (no heart beat on ultra sound at 10 weeks). You are more fertile after a m/c and I am on my 2 week wait so I am keeping my fingers crossed!

Good Luck! *lots of baby dust*


----------



## 3kiddosmaybe4

I'm hoping that's what it is....it sure didn't last long!!

Sorry to hear of your loss :hugs:


----------



## 2kiddos

I had every last one of your symptoms and got a BFP at 16dpo (yesterday)!!! GOOD LUCK and plenty of baby dust to you!


----------



## 2kiddos

hiphoplover said:


> Im in the same boat as you.. I last had intercourse on 4th december, but unsure when my AF is due, but i know its coming up.. second to that, Ive had cramping for around a week now which doesnt normally happen, i only get it the day on and before I have my AF..
> 
> so far ive had this
> 
> feeling nauseous
> feeling hot especially my face and ears (lol)
> im more hungry than normal, even after i eat my stomach STILL grumbles..
> Cramps, slightly different from my AF cramsps, but sometimes the same (for over a week)
> my boobs sometimes feel sore but hardly anything to be honest.
> I also have this watery like discharge down below, and i have no idea what it actually is,,
> its really runny and i dont recall having anything like that before
> 
> my back also aches so do my thighs and pelvis area :S
> 
> anyone shed any light? aha

I had every last one of your symptoms and got a BFP at 16dpo (yesterday)!!! GOOD LUCK and plenty of baby dust to you!


----------



## 2kiddos

Krissy27 said:


> 3kiddosmaybe4 said:
> 
> 
> About 20 minutes ago, I started getting some light little crampy twingey feelings way down there.....(not af like at all and further down :blush:) Anyway, when I used the rest-room, I'm getting some yellowish cm/discharge that has some pink tinges to it?? This is new to me! Not sure what to make of it, but no foul odor, no itching, burning, etc.
> 
> Any thoughts on what it might be??
> 
> I had that with my first pregnancy. It could be implantation bleeding, mine was pink with a lot of cervical fluid and it was only went I went to the bathroom. I also was crampy and twinges around my ovaries and thought AF was coming but instead they were baby cramps. You get the feeling around ovulation, as the fertilized egg travels down the Fallopian tubes to the uterus, implants, and then the uterus stretches and pulls. : ) So they are also a good signs. I am starting to have those same feelings again. It has been 4 weeks since my miscarriage and D/C (no heart beat on ultra sound at 10 weeks). You are more fertile after a m/c and I am on my 2 week wait so I am keeping my fingers crossed!
> 
> Good Luck! *lots of baby dust*Click to expand...

Sorry for your loss and LOTS of baby dusts to you. I have had 4 around the 10-12 week time frame. I am hoping for a sticky bean this time.


----------



## 3kiddosmaybe4

2kiddos said:


> I had every last one of your symptoms and got a BFP at 16dpo (yesterday)!!! GOOD LUCK and plenty of baby dust to you!

Thanks!! That's good to know!
And congrats on your :bfp:!


----------



## TTCBean

Thanks everyone, this forum is so supportive! Baby dust to all!

If I am not pregnant I think I am going to schedule a drs appointment soon. Today all I've manged to do is walk around the house/browse the Internet and sleep. I cannot get any energy!! I am usually able to do all house chores, walk the dog and do my daily work out. This sucks!


----------



## Krissy27

2kiddos said:


> Krissy27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3kiddosmaybe4 said:
> 
> 
> About 20 minutes ago, I started getting some light little crampy twingey feelings way down there.....(not af like at all and further down :blush:) Anyway, when I used the rest-room, I'm getting some yellowish cm/discharge that has some pink tinges to it?? This is new to me! Not sure what to make of it, but no foul odor, no itching, burning, etc.
> 
> Any thoughts on what it might be??
> 
> I had that with my first pregnancy. It could be implantation bleeding, mine was pink with a lot of cervical fluid and it was only went I went to the bathroom. I also was crampy and twinges around my ovaries and thought AF was coming but instead they were baby cramps. You get the feeling around ovulation, as the fertilized egg travels down the Fallopian tubes to the uterus, implants, and then the uterus stretches and pulls. : ) So they are also a good signs. I am starting to have those same feelings again. It has been 4 weeks since my miscarriage and D/C (no heart beat on ultra sound at 10 weeks). You are more fertile after a m/c and I am on my 2 week wait so I am keeping my fingers crossed!
> 
> Good Luck! *lots of baby dust*Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry for your loss and LOTS of baby dusts to you. I have had 4 around the 10-12 week time frame. I am hoping for a sticky bean this time.Click to expand...



Thank you!!!I am sorry for you loses as well. It is difficult to lose a child, you never forget. Congrats on your pregnancy!!!!!! Very exciting news!! I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers for a sticky bean!!!


----------



## alicia414

wow! so much action on this thread since last night! lol. here are my symptoms today:

6dpo ~ fuller more tender breasts, creamy cm, nausea, loss of appetite, food aversions,
extremely tired , cranky, frequent urination.

hope these are good signs!


----------



## 3kiddosmaybe4

Personally, I'm excited to test in the morning! I had what I THINK was implantation bleeding at 7 dpo so I'm hoping tomorrow or the next day I'll get my faint bfp!! Can't wait!!


----------



## TTCBean

Feel nauseated this morning on and off. I'm getting these odd... uterus?? pains. I don't really know what they are. Feels just really odd. Sorta tingly or twitchy.


----------



## TTCBean

3kiddosmaybe4 said:


> Personally, I'm excited to test in the morning! I had what I THINK was implantation bleeding at 7 dpo so I'm hoping tomorrow or the next day I'll get my faint bfp!! Can't wait!!

So exciting!! Good luck to you! :baby:


----------



## 3kiddosmaybe4

Well...it wasn't a bfp today!! :haha: I'm glad there's still plenty of time for testing!!

I woke up queasy again today, but not as bad as other days this week. I've been REALLY gassy today and yesterday...I'm sure the hubby will be thrilled when that's over :haha:


----------



## bbgoosebumps

3kiddosmaybe4 said:


> Personally, I'm excited to test in the morning! I had what I THINK was implantation bleeding at 7 dpo so I'm hoping tomorrow or the next day I'll get my faint bfp!! Can't wait!!

:dust::hugs:

FX!


----------



## TTCBean

Well, I got some dark brownish pink blood today. My period isn't due for about ~1.5 weeks. I've been having AF pains all morning/afternoon. Feel quite nauseated and so so so tired. Just want to sleep. Yuck. 

My lower back is also quite sore and achy, just like AF. So confused.

Think this could be IB? I've never spotted in between periods before.

I am on CD19 (30 day cycle) and 4dpo.


----------



## 3kiddosmaybe4

TTCBean said:


> Well, I got some dark brownish pink blood today. My period isn't due for about ~1.5 weeks. I've been having AF pains all morning/afternoon. Feel quite nauseated and so so so tired. Just want to sleep. Yuck.
> 
> My lower back is also quite sore and achy, just like AF. So confused.
> 
> Think this could be IB? I've never spotted in between periods before.
> 
> I am on CD19 (30 day cycle) and 4dpo.

It sure could be!! Especially if it doesn't last long or amount to much!


----------



## TTCBean

Well now I'm just scared! I am bleeding quite a bit now. I am having horrible lower back pain and worse AF pains then ever. I had the most excruciating pain go through my lower section earlier, felt as if someone was literally stabbing me.


----------



## sg0720

maybe call your dr.. good luck i hope its nothing bad


----------



## TTCBean

sg0720 said:


> maybe call your dr.. good luck i hope its nothing bad

I'm on vacation at the moment. :( I'm going to call first thing when I get back.


----------



## 3kiddosmaybe4

9 dpo....a little nauseous this morning though that seems to be getting better. Bbs are kinda sore. Had a few more tiny pale pink dots last night, nothing today. Still no bfp, starting to grow impatient! lol

I've gone from being so nauseated that I didn't want to eat to being SOOOO hungry today!!


----------



## Leinzlove

I don't think people should jump down your throat about how you feel. With baby #1, I had early pregnancy signs, cramps, frequent urination, and I just new... And 9 months later I had a baby. (This was cycle 1, pregnant so fast at ttc I couldn't believe it.)

This time I've been ttc for 4 cycles. And I kept thinking I was pregnant every month. Thought I was going nuts and cried everytime the witch showed up.

Here is what I discovered about myself. I have awful ovulation symptoms. Through BBT and keeping track of all my symptoms over the last going crazy cycles. I figured out.

3 days before ovulation - nausea
2 days before ovulation through 2 days after ovulations - Sore Breasts
Day of ovulations - Tired and Depressed

(These symptoms kept getting in my head telling me I was pregnant.) When they should've been telling me DTD!

The 2WW sucks, but its also nice knowing WE COULD BE PREGNANT! And it doesn't matter whether you have every symptom or no symptoms. Reality stays the same WE COULD BE PREGNANT!

So, if the sperm fertilized the egg, and it doesn't implant. We aren't pregnant. And until that occurs between 6-12 dpo we are in fact not pregnant. 

So your symptoms you feel have no impact on whether you are pregnant or not. It's a miracle! Everything with the male & female reproductive system has to go perfect to make that baby! Such a miracle, yet happens everyday!

We all have hope, are allowed our excitement. Have our symptoms. And some of us (hopefully all of us) will get that BFP this cycle! Best of luck to us all! :)


----------



## andreabeth

I am 4dpo. This is my fifth child, but the two week wait is still tricky. Ya just never know. The thing I have noticed most is cramping since O day and also these electrical twinge feelings in my uterus. Does anyone have any insight?


----------



## Loveandlife

Well I'm 18 days late for my period (Dec 2nd) I´ve waited so long because back in May my period was 18 days late also. In average my cycles are 30 days long. I may be testing on Wednesday, wanted to wait until Friday but I don't think I want to wait so long. Well my symptoms since my missed period:

Cramps on and off like pms/af
Heaviness
Bloating in my first week of missed period (I looked like i was 20 weeks along lol) now i don't have it anymore, well sometimes maybe.
Gas (ew)
Last week I felt like I had UTI but it wasn't
A lot of white CM since missed period but now I don't have it so much.
My breasts feel heavy and are sore, even my DH noticed they look bigger.
Backache
Really moody
Headache, like my head is about to explote (not everyday of course)
I've noticed an increase sense of smell this past 2 days
I've been really exhausted
I've had chills and hot flashes (chills just one day last week, I thought I was going to get the flu but no)
I had a little cervix pain.
Major breakout and it sucks
Nausea (started today)
Frequent trips to the bathroom.

I really hope it's a :bfp: Baby dust for everybody!!


----------



## Jacobnmatty

1dpo nauseous cooking dinner 
2dpo twinges in lower pelvis 

TTC baby girl, have 2 active boys


----------



## courtney.12

i had the same feeling this afternoon. my hand felt numb holding my coffee cup and when i stood up it felt like my knee wasnt even there. i agree with you that it may not sound relevant but definately strange.


----------



## ness188

Hi All

Not sure if this is still being read but my hubby and i started trying for our little bundle of joy recently (5 days ago) 
I know the possibilities of falling pregnant 5 days before my period is low but ever since we had sex, I have felt nausea all day everyday. But its tolerable. My breast feel bigger and a little vains. I am very regular with my periods and usually feel mild cramping a day before my period. But nothing. Also have no energy and just want to sleep. My hormones are going a little nutty causing some crying and anger (not bad, just feeling irritated) 

Does this mean I may be pregnancy or am I just over thinking? 

Thank you all


----------

